# parking brake cable



## LJS (Dec 19, 2004)

I have been having continuing problems with the rear right parking cable. It has been replaced twice but every time the weather turns cold, it has a tendency to freeze up, jamming the rear calliper. Is there a replacement cable that has a better cold weather record than the stock Nissan ones that I have been using.


----------



## Hrycan (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been having the exact same problem when it's cold with my 98 maxima, and i can't seem to fix it, nor can the mechanic.. i've just resorted to not using my park break. so if anyone knows please tell


----------



## Vangtastic97 (Dec 21, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me. I'm replacing my rear rotors, pads, and calipers b/c i needed to and hopefully that will solve my problem. I read on the org that the caliper is most likely the problem though.


----------



## Hrycan (Jul 23, 2007)

hmm. i was browsing aroung on maxima.org, and i saw a thing about how if your max is put on a lift, it can bend the park brake cable housing and then the rear suspension pivit hits it, this then can cut your outer housing, and salt, and snow etc. get stuck in it causing it to seize up. not sure if this might be a contributor to our problem or what.


----------

